# Less than one month and I just feel old



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, it's less than one month until my divorce is final, and all I really feel now is old.
The anger has worn off, I'm past the betrayal, but I'm not feeling like I have a future ahead of me. I just feel old and discarded. Granted, after 20 years of marriage, and nearly 30 years together (we dated for 8 years before we got engaged...) I'm not exactly young. But this can't be the end, can it? Right now I'm busy trying to keep my kids together, and plan their future. But what about after that? They will be heading off for college in a few years and then off to their own lives. I'm afraid that I'm going to end up a crazy cat lady.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Everyone has a future ahead of them! I was married almost 25 yrs & have 3 kids 23 20 & 15. I don't know what my future will be but I hope its a good one. Keep a positive attitude. Contact old friends - make some new ones- do something you've always wanted to do.


----------



## mule kick (Apr 10, 2012)

My current girlfriend is 6 years older than me, 47. She divorced 3 years ago, i divorced last year. Her children are grown, she has a grandchild and she thought she would never feel this way again, to be in a rather passionate relationship like we have. We argue over which of us is the lucky one. 

So just be patient and maybe keep your eyes open. There will be someone out there.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Ditto with MK. Just turned 48 (no kids) got dumped last year after 22 years of marriage because WAW was not "happy" (F her).

Met a gorgeous woman the day I told the WAW she should see other people if I am not the one to make her "happy". My new lady is a 53 year old grandmother with a D30, D14 and is currently separated like me.

Needless to say, I never thought I would find myself with a wife and a girlfriend at the sametime.:scratchhead:

Actually, I had the same doubts about ever being happy again that many here have struggled with. 

You will all be happy again, I am sure of that. Furthermore if you are working on yourself, imagine how lucky the person you choose to give your love to will be.

Happiness is there for the taking,
Stretch


----------

